# Kleiner Schlatschrank nur max 110 hoch



## maxi (30 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

bin gerae am Grübeln.
Ich habe Breite 970, Länge 400 un Höhe nur 110 Platz.

Muss 6 Stück 90 Watt Motore mit einem FU (habe schon gerechnet ein 750Watt reicht nicht wegen der Scheinleistung) ansteuern.
Eine Steuerung die auch den FU steuert.
Einen Absolutwertgeber extern der die Position an die SPS übermittelt.
Eine Kommunikation zu einen externen PC über die SPS.
Not Aus einrichtung.
Hauptschütz zum Abschalten mit Hilfskontakten.
Ein Funkmodul (ca 160x100x50)

Hat wer eien Idee für den Frequenzumrichter usw. und den Schaltschrank?
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch spontan etwas, dann muss ich nicht lange Kataloge Wälzen und Kundendienst anrufen.

Grüsse udn schönen Morgen


----------



## nade (30 Oktober 2006)

Spontan gesagt müßte Rittal auch die Schränke in halber Höhe haben.Ausgelegt auf Doppeltür.


> ch habe Breite 970, Länge 400


 <-- meintest du mit 400 die Tiefe? Weil Höhe haste mit 110 und Breite mit 970. Cm oder mm?


----------



## maxi (30 Oktober 2006)

Huhu,


wenn nichts angegeben ist es immer mm.
Die Masse sidn mm.

Die mot doppel Schaltschranktüre ist sehr gute Idee.
FU habe ich auch schon einen Gefunden.
Werden einen M 420 1,5kw 3 Phasen Baugrösse A verwenden und Quer einbauen.

Mit der CPU ringe ich gerade noch, würd ungerne eine 312 Quer einabein.
Gibt es den Rückwandbus der SPS eigentlich auch als Kabel oder so was?


----------



## maxi (30 Oktober 2006)

Ah aber ist mein fehler

Also X 900 Y 400 und Z 110

Wobei es sich nun geändert hat und nur noch Z mit 110 bleibt.
Der Schaltschrank wird leigend eingebaut und verbaut.
In einen Zwischenboden?


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2006)

darfst du den mm4 quer einbauen?
wegen der kühlung? bzw. kannst du dem in der kleinen kiste überhaupt genug platz dafür bieten?


----------



## nade (30 Oktober 2006)

Puh also "sauuu" viel Platz.
Soll der "Schrank" öfenbar sein ohne am Boden etwas machen zu müssen, oder währen da 10-20 an höhe Rausholbar wenn die Schaltschranktür den Abschluss bildet?
Das mit dem Rückwandbus ist eine sehr gute Frage, weil ich zum "spielen" eine SPS in einen Koffer gebaut habe in dem auf wenig Platz relativ viel ist.
*edit* Ja es gibt sie. http://images.mercateo.com/pdf/RS_Components/6147505.pdf , aber erschrecke nicht bei dem Preis... it´s not a Trick its a Siemens.*edit*
Google ist einfach eine feine Sache.

Aber noch eine Idee währen Installationsverteiler und dann die Geräte entsprechend über Kabel zusammen geschaltet.

Dann wenn einbau im Boden, wird der Bereich begangen, befahren?

Fällt mir gerade dazu noch ein, Bodentanks, wie sie z.B. in Büroräumen in Estrich eingegossen werden.


----------



## maxi (31 Oktober 2006)

Der Preis ist ok,
die 50 Euro sind nicht sehr relevant und auf Kabel gibt es eh hohe % bei Siemens.
Danke dir dafür schon mal.


----------



## maxi (31 Oktober 2006)

Huhu noch mal,
also das Kabel gibt es irgendwie nicht bei Siemens direkt und wenn die Abbildung stimmt ist das nicht der S7-300 Rückwandbus


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2006)

kabel ist für s7-200, habe mich gerade auch schon gefreut...

gibts sowas auch für die 300er?


----------



## nade (31 Oktober 2006)

Argh.Sehs jetzt erst. Schade.
Weil wenn hätte es mich auch gefreut.
Da dann mal die Frage ist außer anderst aufgebaut von der Technik der 300er BUS anderst?
Weil wenn nicht währe dann eine Alternative sich die Kabel selber zu bauen.
Habe Stiftsockelleisten gefunden, die nur von 20 auf 14Pins gekürzt werden müßten.
Alternativ was die Verpolsicherheit und die Passgenauigkeit bringen würde, währe einen Verbinder in der mitte zerschneiden, und ein Kabel dazwischen löten.

Da du warscheinlich nicht die Zeit hast währe dir warscheinlich ein fertiges Kabel lieber.

file://C:\htm\6147505.htm 15-01-2006 <-- in der Fußzeile des Links, also gibts auch dieses Kabel noch nicht lange für eine 200er.


----------

